# tradá



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

What is the meaning of the word* tradá*? I saw it in the lyric of _Rio de Janerio_, song written by Jiří Štaidl  and sung by Karel Gott. I did not listened to the song, I only have the lyric, so, perhaps it's wrong. Anyway, according to it, _tradá_ appears in the first line:

"má dámo, ještě šálek a pak *tradá *
jsem právě zeměkoulí posedlí"

I've also tried, in the dictionary*, tradý*, *trad*, and similars, but I didn't find anything that make sense.
If it might help, you can see the rest of the lyric here. 

Děkuju vám pěkně

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

"A pak tradá" is an informal collocation that means "and then I/will leave this place" or "and then I/we will leave for ..." where the speaker is happy about the fact of going away. Typical situation: ... _ještě dvě hodiny v práci a pak tradá_. Or where you are on a trip with multiple stops, you can use that in joyful expectation of your next destination. "Pak" can be replaced with another adverb or adverbial expression (tomorrow, on Wednesday).

I'm afraid most dictionaries will ignore it.   It is derived from the sound of trumpet.


----------



## Garin

It is quite similar to the English "tada" as explained, e.g., here:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tada&r=f
(1st definiton)


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Děkuju vám, Jano a Garine.

Jano, _ještě dvě hodiny v práci a pak tradá = _(only) more two hours at work and then go away/home ?

So this word only exist in the expression pak tradá. Sound of trumpet, wow, what an onomatopey! 

Garine, ah! this English word is new for me too. =) 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Garin

If your OS is Windows, you can find "tada" here:
*C:\WINDOWS\Media\tada.wav*


----------

